# Help to identify



## Phattiremike (Jan 25, 2018)

Antique store find mostly made of wood, the seat, handlebars, fork, frame all wood!?  The front wheel looks to be a wooded dowl it spins freely so the may be a metal sleeve around it.  There’s some nice detail on a few metal pieces. The brackets under the seat are metal the other metal piece is from the frame to the front fork. No pedals must have used foot power?
Back tires hard rubber maybe 8” the front 12”?
TOC or homemade?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Wheels look like 1930s but I can't find anything like this. Pressed metal was in full swing by this time for riding toys so I'm inclined to think it is a one off. Outside my wheelhouse though so I may be way off. V/r Shawn


----------



## Casper (Jan 25, 2018)

War time maybe? When metal was all going to the war effort (WWII)


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Wheels look like 1930s but I can't find anything like this. Pressed metal was in full swing by this time for riding toys so I'm inclined to think it is a one off. Outside my wheelhouse though so I may be way off. V/r Shawn



Appreciate your opinion Shawn!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 26, 2018)

It appears to be homemade - the wheels are from soap box derby cars, wooden parts look to have been cut out with a band saw and the seat support is perhaps a shelf bracket.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 26, 2018)

dfa242 said:


> It appears to be homemade - the wheels are from soap box derby cars, wooden parts look to have been cut out with a band saw and the seat support is perhaps a shelf bracket.



Look close at the bracket that connects the frame to the front fork, that’s what confuses me.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah, I'm not sure what that might have come from.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 26, 2018)

It is definitely a unique tricycle, whether home made or manufactured on a very limited basis.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 26, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> It is definitely a unique tricycle, whether home made or manufactured on a very limited basis.
> 
> Dave



They wanted $167.50 offered to me 1/2 price I may go back and grab it.  It’s unique for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2018)

As a decorative object maybe, as a collectible I don't think so. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rambler (Jan 28, 2018)

I concur with the others that commented on this. It may have begun life as a 1920's-1930's riding toy but it appears that most if not all the wood components have been recreated/replaced more recently. Not much of a collectable at this point.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for the input, I won't be going back for it.

Mike


----------

